# Can the VG30ett head fit the VG30e???



## LizardKing (Feb 1, 2007)

My friend has a 91 maxima with a VG30E and he's looking for a way to get some life out of his engine. Is it at all possible? any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there was no VG30Ett, there was a VG30Et and a VG30DEtt
the head on the VG30Et and VG30E are the same.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Do the VG30E has same block as VG30DETT?
If so, the VG30E engineblock sould be able to take some hp?

Have a Maxima VG30E and have some turboplans, have thougnt about to buy a used 300ZX block with crank, rod and pistons. If the Block is the same accordingly, haven't figured that out jet, maybe somebody here do know?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there are many similarities.
the VG30E block has been proven to 600hp


----------



## CandyDriver (Mar 7, 2007)

I drive a 93 Gloria with VG30DE (JDM)...i needto know if the lifters in the 30E and 30DETT are all the same.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no. almost nothing between the E and the DE blocks are the same. the heads are a completely different design and layout.

you should be able to use VG30DE parts in the DETT though. only main difference between them is the compression ratio (pistons) and the manifolds... the heads should be similar or same- at least for lifters and such.


----------

